

What happens to RIMM's QNX OS UI/platform now that mobile Flash is dead? - marcf
http://us.blackberry.com/developers/tablet/adobe.jsp

======
jinushaun
Flash is still very much alive in the form of AIR. Adobe's announcement was
regarding the browser-based mobile Flash player, not Flash-based AIR apps.

Browser-based Flash had no reason to ever be on phones because all it does is
enable ads. Video sites could always fall back on regular video files.

~~~
codedivine
_Flash is still very much alive in the form of AIR_

Yes, this cannot be emphasized enough.

------
fredsanford
>>What happens to RIMM's QNX OS UI/platform now that mobile Flash is dead?<<

A better question would be... Who Cares?

Flash is nothing but pain if you're not in the mainstream.

------
codedivine
I don't see the problem here.

1\. Adobe is continuing the development of AIR and AIR 3 is coming to QNX.

2\. RIM's Torch browser is one of the most standards compliant browsers out
there, if not the leader. Even WebGL is coming to the platform.

3\. RIM is also going to offer a native UI toolkit called Cascades and the
demos look promising. You can also use Qt for native development.

edit: 4\. ANd of course, there is also the Android app player supporting
Android's UI framework.

------
farmerliao
I think RIM has already done too much damage to itself. They seem to be
supporting every run-time they can: AIR, Flash, Android, QNX, BBOS. I think I
counted eight at their last devcon. Seems like the whole thing is at risk

